# In AZ - What kind of trees are low water AND safe for horses?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you know you'll have to fence them off from the horses, you don't need to worry about the criterion of "safe for horses". Except for avoiding well-known very toxic plants like oleander, why not just look for desert shade trees that thrive in your area? 

I would check out Sunset Western Garden Book for nearly complete listings and descriptions of trees for your specific zone, which it will also map for you. SWGB is the bible for gardening west of the Rockies.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Your best bet is to try to save the ones you have by fencing the trunks off with sturdy fencing and planting the same in an area outside the fence that can provide future shade without the risk of damage. Those do well and grow relatively quickly. Establishing new trees takes effort and water if you want to maximize growth. You can't get around that but once established these do well in your area. There is also a hybrid you can look into called Palo Brea.


----------

